# fishing destin,fl early july



## Dowling_GA (Jun 23, 2012)

Me and the family are headed to destin,fl early July. We love to fish. We will be doing a lot from the beach/shore and wade fishing. What is the best thing to use and fish for. I have heard there are no snook  ? Looking for reds,big trout,big whiting,anything that will bite!!! HELP


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

From beach and shore... With a bottom rig you will be looking at, whiting, a few pompano, catfish, baby sharks, black drum, an MAYBE a redfish. Casting a fast moving lure or jig will get you some ladyfish and maybe some spanish mackerel.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

right now the ladyfish and cats are biting like crazy. big ones too. i've seen schools of ladyfish jumping around on the surf as they move by and they will bite at anything you throw at them instantly. 

whiting, hardtails, sharks are scattered. 

and pompano are isolated.


----------

